

Before Snowden, a Debate Inside NSA - rpm4321
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_NSA_SURVEILLANCE?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-11-19-17-20-15

======
001sky
Good article. Shows why the executive branch is responsible for this mess.

 _The 2009 dissent, led by a senior NSA official and embraced by others at the
agency, prompted the Obama administration to consider, but ultimately abandon,
a plan to stop gathering the records.

The secret internal debate has not been previously reported. The Senate on
Tuesday rejected an administration proposal that would have curbed the program
and left the records in the hands of telephone companies rather than the
government. That would be an arrangement similar to the one the administration
quietly rejected in 2009._

Good news is the patriot act now expires in a couple of months and the party
will all be over. Oh, wait. POTUS will have to sign the law fixing/extending
it. Or not. Its all on him at this stage.

